# Toyota Forklift motor suitability



## guess264 (11 mo ago)

Do you have a DC circuit board?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Key data piece that you need - are these DC motors?? - if they are then either would be useful

HOWEVER sometime ago (2010??) most forklifts went to AC motors - I am not aware of anybody managing to use one of these AC motors in a car conversion


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Brush compartment covers are visible - this is a brushed DC motor. I guess I just noticed it says Direct Current at the top of the nameplate too.


----------



## guess264 (11 mo ago)




----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

2 year old thread, user's gone.

Probably a spammer bumping trying to sell something they nabbed a photo of from somewhere. Apologies if not.


----------

